# Creatine Ethyl Ester



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

I've decided that i want to try this product...does anyone know whats best to mix it with?...and i've heard 3g a day but some people said 5g...


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> I've decided that i want to try this product...does anyone know whats best to mix it with?...and i've heard 3g a day but some people said 5g...



Peronsally I take 3g at breakfast time.  It tastes absolutely disgusting so I mix it with some kind of fruit juice.


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank You redspy for the reply....another thing tho...is there anything else i should get like maybe M-1,4 ADD powder or anything???


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> Thank You redspy for the reply....another thing tho...is there anything else i should get like maybe M-1,4 ADD powder or anything???


I assume you're shopping at Custom Nutrition Warehouse?

Let me know your goals and I'll give my opinion on what products to order.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2004)

More than likely it will not be around long. People selling it have no license to sell it and there probably will be lawsuits very soon. Yeah you better mix it with something very tasteful if you want to get it down.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> More than likely it will not be around long. People selling it have no license to sell it and there probably will be lawsuits very soon. Yeah you better mix it with something very tasteful if you want to get it down.


GP, can you comment on this?? I have heard only MRI was licensed to sell it?


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I assume you're shopping at Custom Nutrition Warehouse?
> 
> Let me know your goals and I'll give my opinion on what products to order.


Yes actually i am shopping there right now..haha...Well currently right now i'm about 160 lbs. 5'11" ....i want to make myself bigger especially upper body...i don't want to be HUGE tho...maybe up to 175 lbs or 180... ...i currently am working out 5 days a week for maybe 2 hours a day...schedule goes like; 

monday:      back/bi's 
tuesday:      shoulders
wednesday:  chest and tri's
thursday:     legs
friday:         Circuit of all about except legs


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

The Custom's creatine is a great product, I feel like I have much better endurance in the gym when using it.

I recently completed a 5 week cycle of M1,4ADD (90mg/day) and didn't get much from it.  After a week of PCT I'm only up about 2lbs.  Others have reported good results so you may have some luck.

M1T is a more effective prosteroid by it's not recommended for beginners as it very powerful and can have strong side effects.

I've used Custom's M5AA and was impressed with the increased strength and mental focus in the gym.  I took 20mg pre workout.


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

ok so defanetly get the CEE and maybe M5AA to mix in


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> GP, can you comment on this?? I have heard only MRI was licensed to sell it?



The FDA view on CEE is here:- http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0190-01-vol140.pdf


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

the link didn't work for me...it slowed down my whole comp...got anything else?...sry


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> the link didn't work for me...it slowed down my whole comp...got anything else?...sry


It's a scanned PDF file so it's quite slow to download, particularly if you're on dial-up.


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

ya i tried it for like 10 minutes...haha...still nothing...o well


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

so you think i should buy only 1 of these bags (100 grams)....only $16.99...or 2 because what others said up a few posts of it not licensed


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

o ya....forgot to ask...i can mix this with my protein drink right??


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> o ya....forgot to ask...i can mix this with my protein drink right??


Yes. Preferably something with a strong taste to mask the CEE.


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for all your help red


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> so you think i should buy only 1 of these bags (100 grams)....only $16.99...or 2 because what others said up a few posts of it not licensed


I bought a kilo of the stuff which is more than 300 servings, not bad for $60 or so..  There are some short term studies (by manufacturers) to support CEE is safe, however, the FDA isn't convinced about it's long term safety (which is logical given that it's not been on the market for long).

If I keel over and die I'll let you know


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

i actually don't see the kilos on the site...all i see is the 100 gram bags


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

Go here:- http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=76on the lower half of the page it says:

*For a very limited time, buy 1 kilo and save HUGE!!*

Click on the drop down box and select a kilo.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> The FDA view on CEE is here:- http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0190-01-vol140.pdf


That states the inventor can sell it. Unless the inventor gives others rights to sell it, they can not. Looks like to me ProNutient Tech has the patent. And the University of Nebraska is big time money and power so I figure they will fight it.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott17 said:
			
		

> i currently am working out 5 days a week for maybe 2 hours a day


 I hope you don't lift for 10 hours a week. This could lead to over-training. Your test levels drop significantly after 90 min. of weight training (unless you are receiving more test exogenously).


----------



## Scott17 (Sep 29, 2004)

well usually i lift from 6:00 to like 8-8:30....but i switch off between 2 other people so it goes me, someone, someone....then back to me....so its not constant and i work out differnt muscles each day


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I bought a kilo of the stuff which is more than 300 servings, not bad for $60 or so..  There are some short term studies (by manufacturers) to support CEE is safe, however, the FDA isn't convinced about it's long term safety (which is logical given that it's not been on the market for long).
> 
> If I keel over and die I'll let you know



Over at AM they said there should be no sides..  I am curious though, why is it listed under anabolics on their site?


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

His site is one of those ecommerce 'off the shelf' solutions that isn't that well configured - I wouldn't read anything into it.  

Then again maybe he's slipped a few grams of M1T in every kilo


----------



## BruceWayNE (Sep 30, 2004)

I found CEE on this particular site for only $9.99 per 100grams...I don't know if it's ok to post a link..so I won't...but I hope at this price it's as good as customs...I mean I hope it is what they say it is...maybe someone can pm me and let me know if i can trust this place...


----------



## redspy (Sep 30, 2004)

Post away!


----------



## tomas101 (Sep 30, 2004)

9.99 for 100 grams..post linky now!!!!


----------



## BruceWayNE (Sep 30, 2004)

aight...here's the link...just scroll down...
http://www.vitaplusonline.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=433


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

The reason it is cheaper than Custom's(Matt) prices, is because during entry, customs(US) in Chicago charged him 1000$ more than expected for some reason...  So he had to increase his prices.  Plus he always has quality products.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Sep 30, 2004)

so I should be okay with this one right?...I ordered 200grams...thanks in advance PreMier..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

If you trust the site it should be fine   Hope it works out for ya man.


----------



## redspy (Sep 30, 2004)

If you buy a kilo it's $60, so if you buy in bulk Custom is still cheaper.


----------



## vitaplus (Oct 12, 2004)

the CEE is fine. I don't plan on having it long and so I didn't want to hike up the price like crazy. Hell, not that many people have used it. But so far I like it. My G.I. is super sensitive and I haven't had any problems.

Eddie
www.vitaplus.net


----------



## vitaplus (Oct 12, 2004)

a kilo at our site is $49.95 right now.


----------



## Scott17 (Oct 18, 2004)

how much of the Creatine Ether do i take with my protein mix?...i take 40 grams of protein in a drink...i just use about a teaspoon per drink for the creatine....i only take it after workouts and not during the day or anything....should i be taking it any other time?


----------



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2004)

Why bother with esterfied creatine?  Why not just take more of the regular stuff...?

As i see it, esterfied creatine could only be of real benefit to someone with kidney problems, who cant deal with boatloads of creatinine.  Beyond that, there's no reason to be dumping so much money on this.


----------



## Scott17 (Oct 18, 2004)

well i'm not too sure...i was gonna get the V12 stuff but everyone keeps telling me about the water adding in your muscles...idk


----------



## XtremeFormula (Oct 18, 2004)

vitaplus said:
			
		

> a kilo at our site is $49.95 right now.



50 bucks a kilo ehh


----------



## vitaplus (Oct 18, 2004)

That's right Dave!
Not bad eh


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 23, 2004)

Can someone please explain the difference between Creatine Monohydrate and CEE. And which one is used for what goals? pleeeeeeese


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

CEE is said to be absorbed much more efficently than monohydrate and doesn't cause bloating and cramping.  Also, you don't need a transport like glucose.


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok got it. So about Monohydrate - how much glucose, (regular sugar that is right?), do I need to consume to support the transport? Do I need a lot? Would drinking like a couple of Sprites or Snapples a day do it?


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 23, 2004)

... And what else do i need to consume to maximizse the effect if any? I know about plenty of watter. ANything else advised?


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

Check out this thread on creatine transports: - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=9988


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

VOLAND said:
			
		

> ... And what else do i need to consume to maximizse the effect if any? I know about plenty of watter. ANything else advised?


My pre-workout stack consists on 3-5g CEE, 5g taurine and 5g BCAAs.  Others will have their own recommendations.


----------



## OmarJackson (Oct 23, 2004)

http://66.63.171.49/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=2369

CEE hcl for 6.99/100g 

is this for real because this is definetly the cheapest i have seen it.


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello gain... I read a discription of Taurine Amino Acid on Bulknutrition.com. However I dont quite understand what it does really? And How does it compliment muschle growth? Is it used for recovery?

Thanks again for all the effort to explain and/or point to more info.


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 23, 2004)

Also on teh same site it is advised to ake BCAA after workouts ... is itbecuase this stack compliements recovery as well?


----------



## vitaplus (Oct 23, 2004)

guess I'll have to lower my price to : $6.50/100 grams then.


----------



## redspy (Oct 24, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> http://66.63.171.49/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=2369
> 
> CEE hcl for 6.99/100g
> 
> is this for real because this is definetly the cheapest i have seen it.



Trueprotein.com offers great quality products.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 24, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> My pre-workout stack consists on 3-5g CEE, 5g taurine and 5g BCAAs.  Others will have their own recommendations.


Do you take this on an empty stomach. No carbs with it? I'd add about 10 g of dextrose maybe. The dextrose is already broken down to unbound glucose--ready for immediate absorption. It shouldn't slow down the absroption off the other stuff, and a slight rise in insulin may help optimized the uptake of the aminos (and possibly) the CEE. A little insulin also prevent muscle catabolism.


----------



## redspy (Oct 24, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Do you take this on an empty stomach. No carbs with it? I'd add about 10 g of dextrose maybe. The dextrose is already broken down to unbound glucose--ready for immediate absorption. It shouldn't slow down the absroption off the other stuff, and a slight rise in insulin may help optimized the uptake of the aminos (and possibly) the CEE. A little insulin also prevent muscle catabolism.



I usually take it with some grapefruit juice or some fruit.


----------



## thatguy (Dec 11, 2004)

Definitely take it with some simple sugars, preferably dextrose.  They sell fructose, but it is cheaper just to get a glass of grape juice.  (Grape juice is higher in fructose than any other common juice.)  Grapefruit juice, orange juice, and other juices high in citric acid negatively affect the benefits.


----------

